# Sports Illustrated Swimsuit COVER VOTE



## MetalFan (22 Okt. 2013)

> _To celebrate Swimsuit's 50th anniversary, we're picking the top covers of all time and we need your votes._



Damit sollte klar sein worum es geht. 
Ich wäre sehr verbunden wenn neben den anderen Mädels, das 2009er Cover mit Bar von der CB-Communitiy die eine oder andere Stimme bekommt.  :thx:

Bis zum 31.10.13 kann man kann so oft abstimmen wie man möchte...

Zur Abstimmung: SI Cover 50


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Damit sollte klar sein worum es geht.
> Ich wäre sehr verbunden wenn neben den anderen Mädels, das 2009er Cover mit Bar von der CB-Communitiy die eine oder andere Stimme bekommt.  :thx:
> 
> Bis zum 31.10.13 kann man kann so oft abstimmen wie man möchte...
> ...



Kein Genevieve-Cover??






Dann lieber The Body


----------



## MetalFan (22 Okt. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Dann lieber The Body






Immer so "böse" zu mir!


----------



## Hehnii (22 Okt. 2013)

Das waren ja so viele. Ich hab sie gar nicht gefunden. Hab ich halt eine andere genommen. 
Nein Nein!


----------



## Toolman (23 Okt. 2013)

2003 :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (23 Okt. 2013)

sorry Metal  

2013


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

One word... Paulina!


----------

